# laguna atascosa bow hunt



## chainsaw (Feb 20, 2006)

Is anyone hunting the refuge this year. This will be my first hunt there and am wondering what the place looks like. I here it's a great place to hunt.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I went one time, I did not have a great hunt as I saw a ton of hunters and only 3 does running. I did see the biggest rattlesnake I have ever seen in the wild.

Others have told me what a great hunt it is, perhaps I was just unlucky or do not know the secret. Best of luck to you.


----------

